# Game 36:Wolves(18-17) @ Celtics(14-23)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@









*Gametime:*Wednesday, 6:30pm(KSTC)

*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:* Contain Pierce and Davis basically. They do not have too many options offensively. If you can handle those two guys to an extent, it should be a smooth game. Again, this has the potential for it being a huge game for KG. So get him in early. Also try getting Griffin involved on the offensive end. His confidence has taken a slump down wards, he has had too many games where he shoots 1-8. He needs that confidene rolling again. Go Wolves!

*Prediction:*W
*Prediction Record:*(19-15)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

If KG is able to dominate, then we'll be fine. Get Griffin more involved offensively and defensively, keep dominating the board and try to block as much as possible. If not I want to see Wally to cover that out. As little as they can, I hope the bench can contribute into this game tonight.

Go Wolves!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

playing well but not great 29-22 right now
kg playing good him and hassell with 10 in the first and i pierce only has 4 (1-6)


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

HOLY **** WHAT A 3 TO END THE 1ST BY KG :eek8: 35 feet! :eek8: 
32-22 wolves


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, I took a like 15 minute break from homework and watched this unbelievable performance by KG. That 3 pointer at the buzzer, and that AND 1 put back dunk, the tremendous pass to Wally... Unreal right now. Go wolves!


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

cool, any bench players doing anything?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

14-2 run to end the quarter.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> Wow, I took a like 15 minute break from homework and watched this unbelievable performance by KG. That 3 pointer at the buzzer, and that AND 1 put back dunk, the tremendous pass to Wally... Unreal right now. Go wolves!


maybe he wants to start being a dominant force ..altho he did only miss 1 shot i think and 1 ft
and hassell is looking nice on both ends


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg playing well that fallaway over allen and scabarline(sp?) was nuts...i think he needs to keep shooting here see how much he can get becuz its obvious he is looking to score tonight...and he making nice passes as well with the layup on the post up by mccants..timeout celts 40-26 wolves


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

JBoog35 said:


> cool, any bench players doing anything?


i dont think anyone really came off the bench in the 1st cept kandi i think he had a rebound 
lol


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

haha, thanks for the update


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Man, they are really dominating the first half.

WTF? Hassell's got 12 points already?!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

My boy Trenton with a season high and it's only halftime.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah hassell playing well 16 at the half..but casey is really getting him into the offense whichi think is good becuz he was a good scorer in high school and college...
i wish that when kg i posted that they would just drop it into him instead of jacking up a 3(hudson)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I like that game in the first half.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Agent K said:


> I like that game in the first half.


me 2 for the most part...
hopefully kg stays aggresive in the 2nd as well as hassell who has been getting offensvie boards as well...(one of his own free throw for a jam )


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

nice d on pierces 3 wally :dead:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I guess the team decided to head back home at halftime.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah y cant we keep a ****ing lead..this ones over im sure


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

What a waste. KG did do his best efforts into this game, he poured his heart out in this one by what the box score says.

Tragic.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Agent K said:


> What a waste. KG did do his best efforts into this game, he poured his heart out in this one by what the box score says.
> 
> Tragic.


He was great throughout the game but wore down and wasn't a factor at the end. He needed a rest in the 2nd half.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we lose 103-96 , back home friday


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Ouch, losing to the Celtics.

I didn't see the game, but it appears our young bigs (Jefferson, Perk) absolutely ate the Minny frontline alive.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

So are Wolves games on TV throughout the state? The website says KSTC, is that only in the twin cities?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> So are Wolves games on TV throughout the state? The website says KSTC, is that only in the twin cities?


Basically a really local channel. It is a channel that plays reruns of Street Smarts, Cheers, and shows that noone really ever watches anymore... Some news comes on there too sometimes.

Yeah Hassell played well in the first half. We were settling for far too many jump shots in the 2nd half, especially KG. Too many dumb mistakes..

Anyone feel like this is Kandi's last time wearing a wolves Uni?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Agent K said:


> What a waste. KG did do his best efforts into this game, he poured his heart out in this one by what the box score says.
> 
> Tragic.



And Whatch Olowokandi hide in the Paul Pierce dunk makes me sick, He's a *****, Instead of go for the Block he give PP the back and let him dunk If i were a t-wolve i would punch him in the face just for do that.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Hopefully the Wolves games get back on FSN soon. That KSTC stuff is stupid.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Hopefully the Wolves games get back on FSN soon. That KSTC stuff is stupid.


http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/schedule/index.html

I love the schedule as I won't have to get cable until Feb 11th. I'll just go to the Jan 30 game against Boston and go home for the weekend for the Feb 4 game against Golden State. Saves me a bunch of money.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I'll just go to the Jan 30 game against Boston


See you there, then. I'll be the guy with the Pierce jersey, Celtics hat, and Canadian "accent."


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> See you there, then. I'll be the guy with the Pierce jersey, Celtics hat, and Canadian "accent."


 Rule number one, have fun!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

socco said:


> http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/schedule/index.html
> 
> I love the schedule as I won't have to get cable until Feb 11th. I'll just go to the Jan 30 game against Boston and go home for the weekend for the Feb 4 game against Golden State. Saves me a bunch of money.


I'm pissed because I got charter cable not realizing they don't even offer NBA league pass so I can't get Pistons games. Then they tell me I will get Fox Sports Atlantic, Central, and Pacific so I figure, OK, there will at least be a buch of games on those channels. Nope, turns out it's Fox COLLEGE Sports Atlantic, Central, and Pacific and all they ever show is women's basketball. I thought it at least would be interesting to be able to follow another team. 

I mean, it seems kind of ridiculous, I live an hour south of Minneapolis and they are only showing 16 games from here to the end of the season? Oh well.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mike luvs KG said:


> I'm pissed because I got charter cable not realizing they don't even offer NBA league pass so I can't get Pistons games. Then they tell me I will get Fox Sports Atlantic, Central, and Pacific so I figure, OK, there will at least be a buch of games on those channels. Nope, turns out it's Fox COLLEGE Sports Atlantic, Central, and Pacific and all they ever show is women's basketball. I thought it at least would be interesting to be able to follow another team.
> 
> I mean, it seems kind of ridiculous, I live an hour south of Minneapolis and they are only showing 16 games from here to the end of the season? Oh well.



That gotta sucks.
Faribault, Owatonna, Medford... Wherever you are, it is not always the best area you could get that.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Mike, don't you get FSN North on regular cable? I live in a dorm, and I get FSNN on just regular cable (and this is in North Dakota).


----------

